
Re: Modeling a Wealth Tax - h4kor
https://blog.libove.org/posts/wealth-tax/
======
Hydraulix989
This posting doesn't address the compelling argument that people will go out-
of-state and do whatever they can to avoid this tax, especially in our tech
industry which is very rapidly become a remote-first one, even for startup
founders (many YC companies of yesteryear were remote/distributed even!).

Raise taxes on earned income, don't steal from peoples' pockets. And prove to
us that the tax revenue will be utilized efficiently first.

California needs affordable housing, functioning public transit, reasonably
priced healthcare and pharmaceuticals, competitive public education, etc. I'm
not convinced that we necessarily need to raise our already-high taxes in
order to have these either (we should scrutinize and hold people accountable
for current budget inefficiencies). Even still, a lot of these issues can be
tackled via changes in policy, or can be better implemented in the private
sector.

Footnote: I'm far from having any kind of wealth.

------
sharemywin
Another is the assumption most founders are in their 20's. versus 40,50,60s
where compounding over 5,10 20 yrs isn't nearly as big of an impact.

